# Razer Goliathus



## Frederik S (Apr 15, 2009)

Razer recently launched a new mouse mat concept dubbed Goliathus. The Goliathus mats are available with two different surfaces and in three different sizes. Add the fact that they can be had for as low as $14.99 makes them extremely interesting.

*Show full review*


----------



## ShogoXT (Apr 23, 2009)

Ive been using the same cloth based pad for years. Its so worn out by now and stained.... maybe its time?


----------



## ZoneDymo (Apr 24, 2009)

No use for it, trackball user


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 24, 2009)

i got one and its  first mousemat ive ever used / owned... i like the fact that its huge and looks pretty sweet...
i originally bought it with a razer lachesis mouse....  combination was terrible due to the down facing lazer in that mouse (the soft mat meant that the cursor moves when you click as it presses down into the mat slightly and the high res lazer then tracks into the mat).

currently I have it with a logitech G5 and its pretty good (side facing lazer, no movement during clicking in high res on a soft surface).... cant say that it makes a huge difference from using my mouse straight on the desk though


----------



## MRCL (Apr 25, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you Frederik! Just found myself today in the desperate need for a mouse mat. Local shop has them in stock, so I ordered it. Reading this review now I think I made a good decision.


----------



## EarlZ (Apr 25, 2009)

This pad has very little durability, the spot on where you mouse frequently moves gets "Flatten out" in less then 6 months of use, thus adding more drag to the mouse when you reach that said spot.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 25, 2009)

I quite buying those sort years ago due to fraying and speed.  Gotta love the IceMat .


----------



## ShogoXT (Jun 9, 2009)

Ive used the same old cloth mat for years. What would I get, speed or control?


----------



## PanzerIV (Nov 16, 2009)

EarlZ said:


> This pad has very little durability, the spot on where you mouse frequently moves gets "Flatten out" in less then 6 months of use, thus adding more drag to the mouse when you reach that said spot.


I don't know after how long it worn out in the middle (the place I was using it 90% of the time) since I would only notice it when I had my cloth all wet from washing it.. I could very clearly see the middle being less black than the rest of the pad but on the touch I don't think they was a big difference. Can't tell anymore since I sold it few days ago lol.

What I loved about this pad was:
- Very cheap.
- Available in 3 size, 2 style "speed/control"
- Makes no noise AT ALL on my Lachesis and Ikari Laser.
- Very smooth. It's the pad with the less friction that I've tryed so far. Love this since I'm a high-sens user.

Right now I'm testing the Steelseries 9HD and if I don't like it I'll buy a 13$ (Goliathus Speed Space-Efficient Fragged Edition) at NCIX.



ShogoXT said:


> Ive used the same old cloth mat for years. What would I get, speed or control?


Well... in theory the control is made for high-sens user since low-sens people need to be able to move "quickly/easily" without friction to the other side of the pad but I'm a high-sens user and I like it fast, smooth and without friction so I took the speed edition and I prefer it as I tested both.


----------



## Ecto (Dec 24, 2010)

I agree with those who say it doesn't have very good durability. I own one and I have to say that I prefer my Roccat Sense. 
After a week of using the Speed edition, it became very rough where I was using it.


----------

